# bobina de choque



## menduco (Jun 15, 2007)

hola soy nuevo en el foro
 tengo una duda acerca del porque de estas bobinas, quería saber cual es su función en equipos electrónicos
ya que estoy empezando a repar estos equipos. Si alguien entiende de ello se los voy a agradecer


----------



## mabauti (Jun 15, 2007)

wikipedia es tu amiga :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choque_(electrónica)


----------



## menduco (Jun 15, 2007)

ja ja ja ya lo creo, te agradezco la información


----------

